# Κρουαζιέρα θα σε πάω...



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

Ακριβώς, το ρηθέν παλαιόθεν υπό Γερμανού, του ποιητού. Εδώ θα χρησιμέψει για τίτλο ενός νήματος που δεν ξέρει αν θέλει/πρέπει/μπορεί να είναι κάτι περισσότερο από ένα συνάθροισμα σημειώσεων και φωτογραφιών μόνο για την παρέα.

Ας πάρω τα πράγματα από την αρχή. Όλα έγιναν πολύ γρήγορα· ο μεγαλύτερος ανιψιός μου, από την Κεντρευρώπη ορμώμενος, μας πήρε ξαφνικά ένα τηλέφωνο, αν μπορούμε να τον φιλοξενήσουμε στο πατρώο εξοχικό των δύο δωματίων που ορθώνεται σε ένα μεγάλο μαντίλι ας πούμε παράλιας αττικής γης επί δυο βδομάδες. (Φυσικά και μπορούσαμε.) Ο ανιψιός μου έχει επισκεφτεί κι εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσα μέρη στην Ελλάδα με την, πρώην πια, επί πολλά χρόνια φίλη του, όμως τώρα ήταν το πρώτο του «ανεξάρτητο» καλοκαίρι μετά από καιρό και ήθελε να ηρεμήσει, να μαζέψει ήλιο, να διαβάσει τα βιβλία του, να ετοιμαστεί για τη νέα φάση στη ζωή του.

Μετά από καμιά βδομάδα όπου εκείνος ψηνόταν στην αττική παραλία από το μεσημέρι μέχρι το ηλιοβασίλεμα, αποφασίσαμε να του δείξουμε ότι υπάρχουν και εδώ κοντά αυτά που λέμε «ψαγμένα μέρη». Εμπρός λοιπόν για μια βόλτα μέχρι το Ηραίο της Περαχώρας Λουτρακίου, από τη διαδρομή μέσω Ψάθας, Αλεποχωρίου και την υπόλοιπη μαγευτική παραλία του κόλπου των Αιγοσθένων.

Για όποιον δεν έχει βρεθεί στον κολπίσκο του Ηραίου, προσφέρει μια πολύ πολύ μικρή παραλία όπου κολυμπάς κυριολεκτικά μέσα στα αρχαία. Με λίγες απλωτές φτάνεις σε σημείο όπου βλέπεις τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου, γύρω γύρω υπάρχουν ψηλοί βράχοι για εξαιρετικές βουτιές.







Μετά από αυτή την εμπειρία (και μερικές βουτιές από ψηλά), ο ανιψιός ξαφνικά ξύπνησε από το λήθαργο της ρουτίνας παραλία-βραδινή έξοδος και άρχισε να ψάχνεται για λίγο island hopping. Όχι μόνος του, όμως· ήθελε και παρέα. «Πού να τρέχουμε τώρα, βρε παιδάκι μου; --Όχι, να βρούμε κάτι.» Λίγο ψάξιμο από δω, λίγο από κει, λίγο τα κυριακάτικα τουριστικά ένθετα και ξαφνικά έπεσε η ιδέα: «Δεν πάμε, ρε σεις, την τριήμερη κρουαζιέρα Μύκονο-Έφεσο-Πάτμο-Σαντορίνη, που εκείνος δεν έχει πάει σε κανένα από αυτά τα μέρη κι εμείς πήγαμε τελευταία φορά Σαντορίνη με το ποστάλι που έκανε 17 ώρες;»

Εισιτήρια και καμπίνες υπήρχαν ακόμη λίγα, προθυμοποιήθηκε και μια πολύ καλή φίλη να αναλάβει το αναγκαίο canary-sitting, Τετάρτη το αποφασίσαμε, Παρασκευή πρωί στις δέκα ανεβαίναμε στην ακτή Ξαβερίου, στον Πειραιά στο πλοίο:






(Η φωτό είναι πρωθύστερη, στη Σαντορίνη.)

Επόμενο λιμάνι, ο Τούρλος στη Μύκονο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

*...Μύκονο και...*

Στη Μύκονο, το πλοίο έφτασε κατά τις τέσσερις. Είχε μεσολαβήσει άσκηση συναγερμού και γεύμα (με πιο κυριλέ μπουφέ στο εσωτερικό εστιατόριο ή πιο νεανικό μπουφέ --χάμπουργκερ κττ στο επάνω κατάστρωμα, γύρω από την πισίνα) και αραλίκι με φόντο το Αιγαίο που ήταν πραγματικά λάδι και πρόσφερε απλόχερα όλα τα βαθιά μπλε χρώματά του.

Τι προλαβαίνεις να κάνεις στις περίπου τέσσερις ώρες που μένει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι; Αρκετά. Από το να κολυμπήσεις ακόμη και κάτω από τα εστιατόρια της παραλίας ή να πάρεις ένα ταξί για να πας σε άλλη παραλία μέχρι το να περπατήσεις από τον χώρο αποεπιβίβασης (όπου σε οδηγούν τα πούλμαν του πλοίου) μέχρι το λόφο με τους ανεμόμυλους, διασχίζοντας τα εσωτερικά σοκάκια της παραλίας και περνώντας από τα εστιατόρια της «Μικρής Βενετίας».

Σχετική εικονογράφηση για όποιαν/όποιον δεν έχει τύχει να βρεθεί στο νησί (όπως εγώ, π.χ., ως τώρα):

_Η μικρή Βενετία:_





_Ηλιοβασίλεμα, επιστρέφοντας στο πλοίο:_





_Οι ανεμόμυλοι (από σημείο που επιτρέπει τον πλήρη έλεγχο των διερχομένων ;)):_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

*...ωπ! Πρώτη ωδική παράκαμψη: Κουσάντασι και Έφεσος...*

Στην κρουαζιέρα συνειδητοποίησα αυτό που μου είχε πει φίλη έμπειρη στις κρουαζιέρες: Πόσο πρακτικό είναι να ταξιδεύεις μαζί με το ξενοδοχείο σου --και μάλιστα το βράδυ. Ξυπνάς το πρωί σε καινούργιο λιμάνι, παίρνεις το πρωινό σου και σε περιμένει κατευθείαν μια νέα εξόρμηση.

Πρωθύστερη παρένθεση:

Ο υπεύθυνος καμπίνας στο κατάστρωμά μας ήταν σπεσιαλίστας στο καλλιτεχνικό τύλιγμα των πετσετών, άλλο ένα απωανατολίτικο ξενοδοχειακό τερτίπι. Εδώ τα πετσετοτυλίγματα (ή πετσετυλίγματα, άραγε) που μας περίμεναν στην καμπίνα:







Το Κουσάντασι ήταν, μας είπε ο Τούρκος ξεναγός, μέχρι πριν από τριάντα χρόνια ένα ψαραδοχώρι με 2-3 χιλιάδες πληθυσμό. Σήμερα είναι ένα τουριστικό λιμάνι, γεμάτο παραθεριστικές πολυκατοικίες. Δεν το περπατήσαμε· δεν προλάβαμε. Πάντως, και με κάθε επιφύλαξη (μια ματιά μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι και μια από ψηλά, στον δρόμο για Έφεσο, του ρίξαμε), δεν μου έκανε κάποια ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση. To καραβανσαράι που δείχνει και η βίκη είναι σήμερα λουξ ξενοδοχείο, το άγαλμα του Κεμάλ δεσπόζει όπως το δείχνει η βίκη.

Η απόσταση για την Έφεσο (που δεν είναι πια πρακτικά παραθαλάσσια, όπως στα αρχαία χρόνια) δεν είναι μεγάλη, αλλά ο δρόμος είναι κυκλικός και η διαδρομή διαρκεί 15-20 λεπτά. Στη διάρκειά της, ο ξεναγός προσπάθησε να ζεστάνει το ακροατήριο διανθίζοντας την ιστορική αφήγηση με τα γνωστά «όλοι είμαστε αδέλφια», αλλά ατύχησε, αφού στο γκρουπ δεν υπήρχαν (ή δεν δήλωναν) Μικρασιάτες στην καταγωγή και, τελικά, κατέθεσε τα όπλα όταν τρεις επιβάτες δήλωσαν Κύπριοι. Μάσησε κάτι από τα επίσημα «η Κύπρος ανήκει σε όλους τους Κύπριους» και τα παράτησε (μέχρι αργότερα, όταν εξήγησε ότι οι μαστόροι στα δερμάτινα --που συμπεριλαμβάνονταν στην περιήγηση-- προέρχονται από τις Σέρρες και κατοικούν σήμερα στο καλοδιατηρημένο χωριό της Διδώς Σωτηρίου).

Η ξενάγηση στην Έφεσο διαρκεί περίπου μιάμιση ώρα, ακολουθεί κατηφορική φορά, και κορυφώνεται με τη βιβλιοθήκη του Κέλσου και το θέατρο της πόλης. Από τα χαϊλάιτς η αψίδα του Αδριανού, οι δημόσιες τουαλέτες και άλλα σημεία όπου στέκεται κάθε ξεναγός. Δεν θα μπω εδώ στις ενστάσεις που διατυπώθηκαν αλλού για το ύφος του περιεχόμενου των ξεναγήσεων προς τους αλλόγλωσσους επειδή, πολύ απλά, δεν άκουσα και δεν ξέρω...

Ενδεικτική εικονογράφηση:

_Στο ξεκίνημα (η ζέστη, εννιά η ώρα το πρωί, ήταν ήδη αφόρητη...) ;)_





_Στην κεντρική οδό («Κουρητών»):_





_Οι δημόσιες (ανδρικές) τουαλέτες (σχήματος Π):_




Ο ξεναγός είπε εδώ ότι στην τέταρτη πλευρά του τετραγώνου υπήρχε και ορχήστρα για μουσικό συγκρότημα, με αποτέλεσμα το δημοσιο χέσιμο να είναι κάτι ανάλογο με το σημερινό ιντερνετικό τσατ! (Γενικά, προσπαθούσε να κάνει συνδέσεις με πολύ σημερινές και οικείες στη νεολαία εικόνες.)

_Ξεραΐλα και πράσινο (διακρίνεται η πρόσοψη από τη βιβλιοθήκη του Κέλσου). Μεσόγειος, βρεεε:_





_Τουρίστρια, εξουθενωμένη από τη ζέστη, στη βιβλιοθήκη του Κέλσου._
Φωτοσόπησα το εμπρός κομμάτι, που ήταν μέσα στην έντονη σκιά, για να είναι ορατή η λατινική δίπλα στην ελληνική γραφή.






Η συνεχόμενη μεγαλογράμματη γραφή δίνει (στην τρίτη αράδα κάτω από το Αγαθή[SUB]ι[/SUB] τύχη[SUB]ι[/SUB]) ένα εύλογο επιχείρημα υπέρ του διαχωρισμού της γραφής των λέξεων. Όσο για εκείνο το _φιλοτείμως_ στην προτελευταία γραμμή, κάτι θα πρέπει να λέει για τη μετατροπή της προφοράς που είχε ήδη επέλθει ώστε να εξισώνεται ήδη τότε ακουστικά το _-ι-_ με το _-ει-_.


_Φωτογραφία από τα ορεινά του θεάτρου της Εφέσου_ (χρειάζεται καλή φυσική κατάσταση για να σκαρφαλώσεις εκεί).




Στο φρούριο, στον λόφο επάνω αριστερά, φυλακίστηκε κατά την παράδοση ο απόστολος Παύλος που είχε μιλήσει νωρίτερα προς τους Εφεσίους στο θέατρο. Περίπου εκεί που τελειώνει ο δρόμος έφτανε παλιότερα η θάλασσα, πριν τη νικήσει οριστικά ο ποταμός Κάυστρος με τις προσχώσεις του.

Η περιήγηση ολοκληρώθηκε με επίσκεψη σε δερμάτινα (ωραία πράγματα, μα ακριβά) και τον ξεναγό να εξηγεί τον θρύλο για το σπίτι όπου υποτίθεται ότι πέθανε η Παναγία (που αναγνωρίζεται από την Καθολική εκκλησία και περιφρονείται επιδεικτικά από την Ορθόδοξη, σε βαθμό που μόνος του τα έλεγε ο ξεναγός και μόνος του τα άκουγε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

*...ωπ ξανά! Πίσω στα πάτρια νερά...*

Ο θαλάσσιος δρόμος από το Κουσάντασι προς την Πάτμο, τον επόμενο σταθμό της κρουαζιέρας, περνάει μέσα από τα στενά της Μυκάλης {θυμάστε τη ναυμαχία που αποτελείωσε το περσικό όνειρο για την επέκταση προς δυσμάς;} και το πλησιέστερο σημείο ελληνικών ακτών (της Σάμου) και τουρκικών (τα προσχωσιγενή εδάφη του Μαιάνδρου, που μετέτρεψε σε πεδινές πόλεις τα αρχαία λιμάνια της Μιλήτου και της Πριήνης).

Η διαδρομή είναι απολαυστική και, πριν αποχαιρετήσουμε τη Σάμο, μια γρήγορη μακρινή εικόνα από το Πυθαγόρειο:






Η Σκάλα της Πάτμου είναι η πρώτη στάση στην κρουαζιέρα όπου η αποεπιβίβαση γίνεται με καραβάκια (η δεύτερη είναι, βέβαια, η Σαντορίνη). Όλοι οι Έλληνες της κρουαζιέρας ακολούθησαν το πρόγραμμα με την επίσκεψη στη Χώρα, στο μοναστήρι της Αποκάλυψης, στο Κάστρο, εκτός από την παρέα μας, που προτίμησε την παραλία στο Αγριολιβάδι για λίγη ξεκούραση (εδώ πανοραμική φωτό από τη βίκη και από κάτω ιδιόχειρη φωτομαρτυρία, από πιο κοντά):






Τέσσερις ώρες αργότερα, πριν πέσει καν ο ήλιος, το πλοίο έπαιρνε το δρόμο του για τη Σαντορίνη...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

*...και Σαντορίνη... Επιτέλους!*

Δεν έχει ξημερώσει ακόμη και το πλοίο μπαίνει στην καλντέρα. Έχουμε σχεδόν τριάντα χρόνια να βρεθούμε στη Σαντορίνη και τα σημάδια των τεράστιων αλλαγών μας υποδέχονται πριν καλά καλά πλησιάσουμε στο λιμάνι. Ακόμη και στις Καμμένες, σε κάθε μικρό κόλπο τους διανυκτερεύουν πανέμορφα πλεούμενα ενώ πιο πέρα ξεχωρίζει, μεγάλο χωριό πια, η Θηρασιά. Φηρά, Φηροστεφάνι, Ημεροβίγλι είναι πια ενωμένα. Σκέφτομαι ότι εκείνα τα αρχαία χρόνια των πρώτων 80ζ η Περίσσα ήταν μια άδεια παραλία, κυρίως για γυμνιστές και προσπαθώ να φανταστώ πώς θα έχει εξελιχτεί.






Σήμερα έχουμε δική μας όλη την ημέρα μέχρι τις οχτώ το βράδυ και δεν σκοπεύουμε να ακολουθήσουμε οργανωμένες εκδρομές. Το πρόγραμμα είναι φιλόδοξο: ενοικίαση ΙΧ και μετά Ακρωτήρι (να δούμε εμείς το καινούργιο στέγαστρο κι ο ανιψιός μια πόλη 3500 χρόνων), Περίσσα (για μια βουτιά στην παραλία με τη μαύρη άμμο), επίσκεψη σε κάποια από τις κανάβες κοντά στο Καμάρι, ταβερνάκι, βόλτα μετά φωτογραφιών στην Οία, και επιστροφή στα Φηρά για το τελευταίο καφεδάκι, επιβίβαση στο τελεφερίκ και αναχώρηση.

Το καινούργιο στέγαστρο στο Ακρωτήρι είναι εξαιρετικό, φαίνεται όμως πως η αναγκαστική ανέγερσή του έχει προκαλέσει δυσκολίες στην εξέλιξη της αρχαιολογικής έρευνας (υποθέτω ότι θα χρειάστηκαν και σωστικές ανασκαφές μετά την τραγική κατάρρευση του προηγούμενου). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι, αν δεν είσαι σε οργανωμένο γκρουπ με ξεναγό, να περιδιαβαίνεις τα ερείπια χωρίς να καταλαβαίνεις τίποτε. Δεν υπάρχουν ούτε καν οι τυπικές μικρές επιγραφές που βρίσκουμε σε όλους τους ανοιχτούς μουσειακούς χώρους· δεν υπάρχει επιτόπια μνεία πού ανακαλύφτηκαν οι περίφημες τοιχογραφίες, ούτε φυσικά τα αντίγραφά τους (που υπήρχαν, θυμάμαι, στην παλιότερη επίσκεψή μου). Το λέει βέβαια η ανακοίνωση πριν μπεις στον χώρο: «Η ανασκαφή είναι σε εξέλιξη». Αλλά τόση απουσία μέριμνας, πάλι...

Τέλος πάντων, ως μηχανικός, μου απέμεινε να θαυμάζω το στέγαστρο, που έχει επίσης διαμορφωθεί όμορφα στον εξωτερικό χώρο:









Επόμενος σταθμός, Περίσσα. Που είναι πια, μια παραλία χιλιομέτρων με μπλε σημαία και αναρίθμητες ομπρελοξαπλώστρες και φαγητοποτάδικα σε όλο το μήκος της. Με την πάντα θαυμαστή μαύρη ηφαιστειακή της άμμο.










Το πασχαλινό αυγό με την κυρία κάτω αριστερά στην πρώτη φωτογραφία δεν το πετυχαίνεις τόσο καλά ούτε και αν το προσπαθήσεις... :)

Καθώς ανέβαινε ο ήλιος και η σκιά από τις ομπρέλες, η άνεση στις ξαπλώστρες και η δροσιά από τα μπες βγες στο νερό αντιμάχονταν το θερμόμετρο (που έφτασε εκείνη την ημέρα, μάθαμε αργότερα, τους 44 υπό σκιά, άρα τρέχα γύρευε πόσο στην παραλία), άρχισε και η αναπροσαρμογή των στόχων. Πρώτο θύμα έπεσε η κανάβα («έλα μωρέ τώρα, πού να τρέχουμε στα κρασιά μέσα στη ζέστη») και ακολούθησε το ταβερνάκι («Πεινάς; Ούτε κι εγώ. Με τόση ζέστη, μου φτάνει ένα μπουκάλι νερό...»). Έτσι, η επίσκεψη στην παραλία παρατάθηκε μέχρι τα έσχατα όριά της και η βόλτα στην Οία άρχισε μέσα στη ντάλα μεσημέρι. Ήταν περασμένες τέσσερις η ώρα όταν βγάλαμε την πρώτη από τις απίστευτα πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες μας, με τα απίστευτα πανέμορφα χρώματά τους, τόσο πανέμορφα που να πλησιάζουν επικίνδυνα το κιτς:

_Δείγμα 1ο:_





_Δείγμα 2ο:_





_Δείγμα 3ο, με τη «σκιά του Λούκι Λουκ»._ Η ασυνήθιστη στάση του νεαρού είναι σήμα κατατεθέν του καθώς, όπως μας είπε, διαθέτει ανάλογες φωτογραφίες από πολλά μέρη που έχει επισκεφτεί.






Φτάσαμε στα Φηρά περασμένες έξι, εξουθενωμένοι, ικανοί ίσα ίσα για μερικές φωτογραφίες μέσα στον καυτό ήλιο και για να συρθούμε, κυ-ρι-ο-λε-κτι-κά, μέχρι το τελεφερίκ και το καραβάκι που θα μας έφερνε στο πλοίο.











Δυο ώρες αργότερα, την ώρα του βραδινού, το πλοίο σαλπάριζε για Πειραιά. Απίστευτα εξουθενωμένοι και ταυτόχρονα απίστευτα γεμάτοι ενέργεια από τις εικόνες των τριών ημερών, συμφωνήσαμε πως ήταν μια εμπειρία που άξιζε τα λεφτά της. Το πρωί, ούτε καν πήραμε είδηση πότε μπήκε το πλοίο στον Πειραιά, πότε έδεσε, πότε ετοιμάστηκαν όλα για το αποχαιρετιστήριο πρωινό. 

Ξεμπαρκάραμε μαζί με τις παρέες από όλες τις ηλικίες και από όλο τον κόσμο. Είδαμε ανθρώπους από κάθε γωνιά και φυλή της Γης, αλλά ποτέ μου δεν θα περίμενα ότι θα συναντούσα και τόση νεολαία, ελληνική και ξένη σε μια κρουαζιέρα. Στο μυαλό μου, οι εκδηλώσεις αυτές ήταν ως τώρα κάτι για 60άρηδες με φουσκωμένο πορτοφόλι. Έκανα 100% λάθος. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

*Επίλογος*

Όποιος πει ότι έχει κάνει διακοπές στις Κυκλάδες χωρίς να φωτογραφήσει γάτες και βαρκούλες, είναι απλώς ψεύτης. Ορίστε λοιπόν και μερικές δικές μας τέτοιες φωτογραφίες, γενικής χρήσης (για ημερολόγια, live your myth in Greece και τα τέτοια):

_Στο λιμανάκι, μπροστά από τον Άγιο Νικόλα των Ρώσων, στη Μύκονο:_





_Ο μαχητής της Μυκόνου αναπαύεται:_





_Μα δεν είμαι κούκλος; Ταΐστε με!_





_Η ξαδέλφη από την Έφεσο:_


----------



## StellaP (Jul 20, 2012)

Απ΄όλα αυτά μόνο στη καταπληκτική παραλία Ψάθας και Αλεποχωρίου -μέσω Βιλίων-έχω πάει και έχω κολυμπήσει σε κείνα τα νερά. 
Δεν είμαι και πολύ ταξιδιωτικός τύπος αλλά διαβάζοντας μονορούφι αυτήν την απολαυστική αφήγηση ζήλεψα και λίγο.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jan 23, 2013)

all-time classic thread :clap:



drsiebenmal said:


> Η συνεχόμενη μεγαλογράμματη γραφή δίνει (στην τρίτη αράδα κάτω από το Αγαθή[SUB]ι[/SUB] τύχη[SUB]ι[/SUB]) ένα εύλογο επιχείρημα υπέρ του διαχωρισμού της γραφής των λέξεων. Όσο για εκείνο το _φιλοτείμως_ στην προτελευταία γραμμή, κάτι θα πρέπει να λέει για τη μετατροπή της προφοράς που είχε ήδη επέλθει ώστε να εξισώνεται ήδη τότε ακουστικά το _-ι-_ με το _-ει-_.
> .



συχνός επιγραφικός τύπος, το ει δεν μπήκε τυχαία, το ι στο τῑμή είναι μακρό, τότε που ει = iː



> o δημος ετείμησεν Διονύσιον Νεικηφόρου
> του Διονυσίου, πρυτανεύσαντα φιλοτείμως


http://epigraphy.packhum.org/inscriptions//main?url=oi?ikey=248896&bookid=490&region=8&subregion=29
Υ.Γ. και το νῑκη μακρό


----------



## Marinos (Jan 23, 2013)

Πάντα τέτοια, Δόκτωρ, τι άλλο να πω! 
Στην επόμενη Σαντορίνη, όμως, αξίζει μια επίσκεψη στον Πύργο, μεσαιωνικό καστροχώρι, ανάμεσα Φηρά και Ακρωτήρι.


----------

